# Neck for a Yamaha sc300T



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

This is not in the buy and sell category for one simple reason (which I will get to promptly) and I hope the mods will cut me a tiny bit of slack here. 

My question is this. Is it possible to find a neck/replace a neck, on an old Yamaha sc300T? I picked one up for $50 and to me, a guitar player not builder, it sounded spectacular!! I bought it on sound alone. But what had seemed to be an obvious need for a neck adjustment (the strings at the nut were WAY lower than the strings at the 12th fret and beyond), after having it checked out it went from $300 to $400 to $500 and beyond to have the neck repaired. Seems I missed the fretboard separating from the neck, the twist in the neck (I still can't see it but have had two confirmations) the shimming the fret redressing the wrong sized nut and on it goes.

So again. Before I launch an impossible request in the buy and sell thread I thought I'd ask all you knowledgeable builders and customizers, is it even possible to find a neck for this or am I simply out the $50 and chalk it up to being stupid?:confusion:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Like this?



I was suprised to see the model #, same as what I have.
You don't see these around much, this is the only one that I've seen in person.

I'd have no clue where to send you to look, honestly.
Not much help, sorry.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

You'd have to take the neck off and take measurements. Is is the same scale and neck pocket as a fender? If so, you're in luck. If not, a new neck replica could be made for it. A custom made neck could run you between $200.00 and $300.00


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2015)

the scale length is 24 3/4". apparently, you could 
use a neck from a Pacifica PAC112 or PAC112L.

there's a sc300T for sale in waterloo.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

laristotle said:


> the scale length is 24 3/4". apparently, you could
> use a neck from a Pacifica PAC112 or PAC112L.



Thanks for the tip about swapping out the neck. Unfortunately Yamaha's web site says the scale length of the PAC112 and thePAC112L is 25 1/2" That guitar for sale in Waterloo is a little high in price I think for this particular guitar. My sc300T is exactly like laristotle's except mine is black like sulphur's and has a music note at the very top of the headstock. Sulphur yours also has 3 knobs. I've never seen one with three knobs. I also have 3 of the hottest single coils I have ever heard in my life but they are yellow with age whereas the pickguard is still white!? I guess I'm no closer to finding a neck.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I cobbled in some EMGs into that guitar in the '90s.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

So I suppose this option of getting a replacement neck for this guitar is dead since this thread has been dormant for days. Thanks for trying guys. Guess I got burned on yet another purchase. Anyhow now I'll have a body to put on the for sale forum...:sAng_scream:


----------

